# My new wooden cart is finished!! Photos



## Jules (May 23, 2012)

Well Pam from a Silver Penny Farm deserves a medal for patience and dedication to customer service.

I could not have asked for a better experience with her, she was easy to communicate with and nothing was too much trouble for her to organise.

My cart is enroute to LA where it will then ship to Sydney, Aust.

My husband is a timberworker so he was never happy with my getting a mainly metal cart and when our importer relented and agreed to freight timber for us, there was no question as to what we would get. Customs may still be a pain, but I am hoping whoever checks my package is having a 'good day' and lets it straight into my country.

It is not on Pam's site, but the Amish who built it, I feel disappointed for Pam as I genuinely believe without her excellent customer service, my cart would not have come together from the ideas that I had (changing slat length etc etc etc). I will be sure to take loads of pics when it is here for her to use on her site.

Okay enough ramble, now for pics

Here it is

http://www.sunrisepo...5deluxe_Big.jpg

The brass rein rail and hubs are not pictured for the purpose of the listing, but the cart actually does have them.

I am one VERY happy woman.


----------



## targetsmom (May 23, 2012)

You already know what I think!!! It is gorgeous... especially to those of us that like wood. I can't wait to see pics of you actually driving it!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 23, 2012)

Very handsome indeed!!!

Is that a tool box under the seat?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 24, 2012)

Congratulations, it's a very fine-looking cart! I hope you'll love it just as much when you get it. =^)

Leia


----------



## Jules (May 24, 2012)

I am sure I will, I just have to wait now. My boy is built like a powerful tank and is a willing fella, can't see him having any trouble with it.





Siiigh, patience is not my strongest point that is for sure, now to wait wait wait wait...


----------



## izmepeggy (May 24, 2012)

OMG Jules, that is one nice cart.No wonder you are excited..


----------



## Jules (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Peggy





The suspense is all a bit too much for me now, I have been so patient but now am positively beside myself with excitement, can't wait for it to arrive. Hopefully within the next month





Sail faster darn ship!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy (Jun 26, 2012)

Jules said:


> Thanks Peggy
> 
> 
> 
> ...









It's ALWAYS slower when you are waiting for a delivery.. You will have to post a picture when you get it put together..


----------



## Jules (Jun 26, 2012)

izmepeggy said:


> It's ALWAYS slower when you are waiting for a delivery.. You will have to post a picture when you get it put together..


SO true. I have managed to keep my patience so far, but it is all over for me now.

I keep looking at photos of it, obsessing over it and trying to imagine where on the high seas it is - goodness, I have even imagined swash-buckling pirates taking it as their bounty


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2012)

It is beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 26, 2012)

Gorgeous! It looks a lot like my road cart (my set isn't tufted, though). You'll have SO MUCH fun with that!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 26, 2012)

Your cart is amazing!


----------



## Jules (Jun 26, 2012)

So long as pirates don't take it when it is enroute to me all should be good.

My current cart as NO suspension at all so I am sure this my new cart will feel like driving on clouds lined with marshmellows in comparison


----------



## Jules (Jun 26, 2012)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> Gorgeous! It looks a lot like my road cart


 ooo do you have pictures? Love drooling over cart pics and well, I still have some time to fill in waiting for mine


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 27, 2012)

Jules said:


> ooo do you have pictures? Love drooling over cart pics and well, I still have some time to fill in waiting for mine








Hard to see from these angles, but other than the seat they sure look alike!!

I have taken this cart EVERYWHERE: parades, pony rides, cross country, trail rides. Super comfy and perfectly balanced. It just doesn't travel well, as it won't "nest" with the EE and Jerald carts on the truck. But I still love it!


----------



## Cricket8 (Jun 27, 2012)

I think that pretty much sums it up!


----------



## Renolizzie (Jun 27, 2012)

The cart is gorgeous. How exciting for you.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone, you are keeping me occupied while I wait for its arriva. Patience is not a strong point of mine 



Field-of-Dreams said:


> Hard to see from these angles, but other than the seat they sure look alike!!
> 
> I have taken this cart EVERYWHERE: parades, pony rides, cross country, trail rides. Super comfy and perfectly balanced. It just doesn't travel well, as it won't "nest" with the EE and Jerald carts on the truck. But I still love it!


Awesome! yes, they are absolutely alike! How big is your horse? Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jun 28, 2012)

Jules said:


> SO true. I have managed to keep my patience so far, but it is all over for me now.
> 
> I keep looking at photos of it, obsessing over it and trying to imagine where on the high seas it is - goodness, I have even imagined swash-buckling pirates taking it as their bounty


I can see it now.." MINI CART HELD FOR RANSOM BY PIRATES " News at 11:00.


----------



## Jules (Jun 28, 2012)

izmepeggy said:


> I can see it now.." MINI CART HELD FOR RANSOM BY PIRATES " News at 11:00.


They will have peg-legs and parrots and spill rum on it for sure...gahhhhhhh.

Thanks Peggy, you gave me a giggle. DH just emailed the importer about something else but asked after my cart for me while he was at it, awaiting a response, hopefully the answer is 'Sydney', rather than 'Pirate Cove'.

Hey, nice new profile pic btw

I tell you, I can't wait to try it, having no suspension at all in my current cart hurts my back and jolts the shafts.

My only regret with my new wooden cart is that I didn't upgrade the suspension for durability and for my chunky-ish butt. I didn't even think of it at the time, but most people seem to find the standard suspension works out okay so I am sure it will feel like floating on clouds wrapped in marshmellows in comparison to my current 'ride'.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 28, 2012)

Jules said:


> Awesome! yes, they are absolutely alike! How big is your horse? Thanks for sharing the pics.


He is 34.5. My absolute doll. He's also the guy in my avatar.

You'll LOVE it!!!


----------



## Jules (Jun 28, 2012)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> He is 34.5. My absolute doll. He's also the guy in my avatar.
> 
> You'll LOVE it!!!


Same size as my guy...well more or less...he is 34.5 at the wither, but having said that, he is a pony type so I use the term 'wither' loosely -his wither ad back are exactly level. lol

Aww I love that he is your 'doll'. I love it whe people are madly in love with their horses, it makes my own obsession and devotion to my pony seem normal too.

Are your wheels the 24" (26" incl. the rubber)? I sized up in case I ever needed to put a bigger pony to it and got the 26"(28" incl. rubber) but from all my measurements the shafts will be nice and level on him even with the wheels being a smidge bigger.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 29, 2012)

Jules said:


> Same size as my guy...well more or less...he is 34.5 at the wither, but having said that, he is a pony type so I use the term 'wither' loosely -his wither ad back are exactly level. lol
> 
> Aww I love that he is your 'doll'. I love it whe people are madly in love with their horses, it makes my own obsession and devotion to my pony seem normal too.
> 
> Are your wheels the 24" (26" incl. the rubber)? I sized up in case I ever needed to put a bigger pony to it and got the 26"(28" incl. rubber) but from all my measurements the shafts will be nice and level on him even with the wheels being a smidge bigger.


I think they are the 26" ones. We also have another wooden road cart that has 20" wheels but it's built differently than mine is.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 1, 2012)

Jules said:


> They will have peg-legs and parrots and spill rum on it for sure...gahhhhhhh.
> 
> Thanks Peggy, you gave me a giggle. DH just emailed the importer about something else but asked after my cart for me while he was at it, awaiting a response, hopefully the answer is 'Sydney', rather than 'Pirate Cove'.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping you get it soon.I hate waiting myself.And by the way..I AM VERY ENVIOUS..LOL..I haven't got a cart yet,but Isaac isn't ready for one anyway..And Thank you




for the compliment on my new picture..A friend was over with her husband and children.He's a photographer and sent me this picture of Isaac in black and white..I was telling him how much I love black and white photography and he listened..lol..


----------



## Jules (Jul 1, 2012)

izmepeggy said:


> I'm hoping you get it soon.I hate waiting myself.And by the way..I AM VERY ENVIOUS..LOL..I haven't got a cart yet,but Isaac isn't ready for one anyway..And Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> for the compliment on my new picture..A friend was over with her husband and children.He's a photographer and sent me this picture of Isaac in black and white..I was telling him how much I love black and white photography and he listened..lol..


Isaac is so gorgeous!!! fancy photo or not I bet he is lovely. How is he coming along?


----------



## Flying minis (Jul 1, 2012)

I have one of these exact carts (but with wire wheels) and LOVE IT! Note however - tighten all the nuts on occassion! We had a minor incident (that would have been major, except had a very well trained horse in the shafts) when the seat spring came apart! This was after a year of heavy use, I didn't check all nuts and bolts before the first spring drive.

Probably a good note for everyone, before starting in spring, check over your cart, tighten all nuts / bolts / wheels, etc. and just make sure everything is ready to go!


----------



## Jules (Jul 1, 2012)

Flying minis said:


> I have one of these exact carts (but with wire wheels) and LOVE IT! Note however - tighten all the nuts on occassion! We had a minor incident (that would have been major, except had a very well trained horse in the shafts) when the seat spring came apart! This was after a year of heavy use, I didn't check all nuts and bolts before the first spring drive.
> 
> Probably a good note for everyone, before starting in spring, check over your cart, tighten all nuts / bolts / wheels, etc. and just make sure everything is ready to go!


I got the wire wheels too so I could swap them out if there was heavy footing and the wooden wheels were digging in too much. Hopefully they are not too tricky to change over when needed.

An excellent reminder to check things regularly. Glad everyone was okay.

The spring is the one thing I wished I had of upgraded, don't know why I didn't, must have got caught up in the aesthetic details too much...ooops.


----------



## Jules (Jul 21, 2012)

My cart is in Sydney!!! The shipping container is being unloaded on Monday. Unsure how painful quarantine will be in SYD with it yet, so may incur an additional fee if they decide it needs to be 'treated' before release



Customs already whacked me with a ridiculous fee.

In any case, it will be available for pick up Wednesday morning





It has been four months of waiting, wow, can't believe it is really nearly here


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 21, 2012)

YEH 



..I know how excited you are..And these last few days will be the longest.. 



Jules,you win in the patience department



Keep us undated..


----------



## Jules (Jul 25, 2012)

It is here and built! The kids wanted to ride this afternoon so I didn't have time to drive, but hopefully on Friday as I have the day off then. I am very happy with it, looking forward to actually taking it for a drive


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 25, 2012)

OH MY GOSH..What a nice cart..And I LOVE your little Mini..Have fun Friday,as I know you will..Glad you FINALLY got it.


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 26, 2012)

Jules said:


> It is here and built! The kids wanted to ride this afternoon so I didn't have time to drive, but hopefully on Friday as I have the day off then. I am very happy with it, looking forward to actually taking it for a drive






:ThumbUp



I'm so excited for you. That cart is lovely and looks AWESOME with your little darling. Can't wait to see pix of you driving it!


----------



## Jules (Jul 26, 2012)

izmepeggy said:


> OH MY GOSH..What a nice cart..And I LOVE your little Mini..Have fun Friday,as I know you will..Glad you FINALLY got it.





Knottymare said:


> :ThumbUp
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for you. That cart is lovely and looks AWESOME with your little darling. Can't wait to see pix of you driving it!


Thanks



It was a long wait from when I ordered it in March, but so worth it. It is just a beautiful little cart, I am a lucky woman





No drive for me tomorrow though (boooo!) have ended up working instead. Hopefully Saturday!


----------



## little lady (Jul 26, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh, wow, it is gorgeous!! I applaud your patience because it seems like a very long time to ME since you ordered it. And now you have wait yet another day..... It WILL be worth it, I know.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 27, 2012)

OMG - it's beautiful! So much like a piece of art that it almost makes you not want to take it out in the open to drive.

Can't wait to hear to hear how it rides!! Guess tomorrow is the day?


----------



## Jules (Jul 28, 2012)

I have had two drives now



I snuck out yesterday quickly. It felt a little goofy (but comfy!) on the first drive as my seating position was higher than my existing cart, I just went out again today and felt great in it. I kept cringeing if there was a pot hole in the road we were going to drive over but then remembered I have suspension now.



I wasn't happy with how the breeching was on the first drive (dodgy wrapping on my behalf) and tweaked it for today's drive.

The driving position felt really lush for me, nice leg room, comfy seat. I have a photo to load, but don't snigger at me, I am a bit mortified how chubbo I am at the moment- funny how pics make you realise. Ooops, too many night shifts eating my head off to stay awake.



Best be doing something about that....

It is also a 'DH photo' which means he was taking a photo as I was getting adjusted with reins etc.

Will also post a video of the kids and I tooling around with the cart in my driveway this morning. The horse and dog were let out and 'free ranging' and one little horse didn't want that dog in on any cart action.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 28, 2012)

Fabulous! Oh, he looks so elegant in the hitched picture! Love it. And you are not fat.

You know you've done something right in your training when your loose horse trots along behind the cart going "Mine! Why are YOU pulling that, it's MINE!" and warning away competition.



Good job, Jules!

You've got everything hitched very nicely, the only suggestions I'd make would be to lower the breastcollar a little bit, put the saddle a tad further back and perhaps raise the breeching a notch. You've got the shafts balanced perfectly! I was afraid it was going to be a little too high for him from the first picture but it's not. Yay!

Leia


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh Jules, you just look fantastic in your new cart.



.I just love your Boy..



Cart fits him well..Can't wait to see the video..Now you'll NEVER be home...lol..You'll be out carting.


----------



## Jules (Jul 28, 2012)

hee hee yes, I rather think so Peggy. Can't wait to see your little guy when he gets going, he is one spunky little equine!



hobbyhorse23 said:


> You've got everything hitched very nicely, the only suggestions I'd make would be to lower the breastcollar a little bit, put the saddle a tad further back and perhaps raise the breeching a notch. You've got the shafts balanced perfectly! I was afraid it was going to be a little too high for him from the first picture but it's not. Yay!
> 
> Leia


hurrah! Glad you replied Leia, I was looking for a bit of feedback.





The breeching here is such a tricky thing. I prefer it up a notch and had it like that at a club day, but then it was suggested I should lower it, I did see everyone else's was lower than mine but to my way of thinking, sitting lower is more likely to sweep his legs out from under him which may 'fly' with bigger horses but when your horse is the size of mine, every few inches and weight bearing down on them makes mountains of difference. Actually, now I think of it I think you commented positively about how I had my harness adjusted when I was long-reining on a club day and that was great as it was at that day that I was told I should lower it. I think my compromise may be to just run with it how I had it (and how you suggest, Leia) at home and then when we are on the flat ground at a club day lower it as a token effort





_You _were afraid the shafts were going to be high- I have lost sleep over that same issue, as in literally laid awake at night. lol

Yes, I am obsessed with my mini



It was such a gamble to upsize the wheels to 26", from my measurements, it was *just* going to work out but I worried that it was a foolish choice and I would have been in such a pickle if it hadn't played out. I had months of fretting about it, even after it came and I hadn't yet driven in it, I was STILL worried. Yes, it is beautifully balanced, set up how it is....phew flippin' phew......

I am so pleased that he likes driving so much and I honestlsy have LB members and particularly your posts to thank for that Leia. Really. I can't tell you how many hours I spent trawling old posts to learn as much as I could about training to harness.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jules said:


> The breeching here is such a tricky thing. I prefer it up a notch and had it like that at a club day, but then it was suggested I should lower it, I did see everyone else's was lower than mine but to my way of thinking, sitting lower is more likely to sweep his legs out from under him which may 'fly' with bigger horses but when your horse is the size of mine, every few inches and weight bearing down on them makes mountains of difference. Actually, now I think of it I think you commented positively about how I had my harness adjusted when I was long-reining on a club day and that was great as it was at that day that I was told I should lower it. I think my compromise may be to just run with it how I had it (and how you suggest, Leia) at home and then when we are on the flat ground at a club day lower it as a token effort


It can be a regional difference as well. I've noticed in Australia and England the breeching tends to be a bit lower than is considered "correct" here in America. I think some of that has to do with the construction of our various traditional carts, and England and Oz would share that history so it shouldn't be too surprising I guess. Still, you're using an American vehicle so I'd say the traditions that were developed for that sort of road cart would probably be the safest ones to follow. Breeching and breastcollar are usually on the same plane here, and with horizontal shafts that's usually the same plane as the shafts so everything looks neat and disappears into one smooth picture. Play with it a bit as sometimes the holdback straps will pull the breeching out of position and you may be forced to use it on one hole or another to get it to lay right. The higher your shafts are on his sides, the more of a problem that's going to be so you may have a hard time of it.







Jules said:


> I am so pleased that he likes driving so much and I honestlsy have LB members and particularly your posts to thank for that Leia. Really. I can't tell you how many hours I spent trawling old posts to learn as much as I could about training to harness.


Awww....



It still wouldn't have worked if you hadn't been a good horsewoman and cared about her horse! That's the single most important ingredient.

Leia


----------

